# Genuine Coyote urine?



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

So one the product noted I noted that the light is motion sensored. How about the sound portion. I guess that is constant..


----------



## oworm (Jun 1, 2017)

Okay so nothing works after a while so I reverted to reverse Psychology and started buying deer feed. That seems to be working so far!!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dreamchaser (Jun 20, 2016)

oworm said:


> Okay so nothing works after a while so I reverted to reverse Psychology and started buying deer feed. That seems to be working so far!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Fishing line fence worked for my garden…… they hit the string but can’t see it and they don’t like it so they go away……. Doesn’t cost much to try…


----------

